# WMF Bistro Easy



## Urbanexvend (Sep 30, 2018)

So I've recently inherited a WMF Bistro Easy Coffee Machine (was an absolute bomb site inside so have been cleaning up inside) when connected up it seemed to spout water and then I saw that some lovely person had cut one of the pipes inside that lead from the water inlet to the boiler. I'm a complete newbie at this so my question would be how easy a fix would this be and how would I obtain the tube so that I can fix? WMF seems really slow responding but need:-

Replace the Water Pipe bit that's been cut

Combination Spout for the front of the machine

Milk Tube frother

If anyone has any ideas where I can get these without having to purchase a whole new machine please let me know im based in Plymouth


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The connections look like push-fits to hard nylon tubing. If the tubing has spare "flex" you may be able to tidy it up & reconnect to the pushfits.

The WMF website may have parts diagrams which will identify the bits required...and show how they are connected.

OR contact WMF again and ask for parts diagrams.....


----------

